# PPI Powerclass PC450 crossover defeat



## boostedbuick (Nov 22, 2013)

Would like to use this amp to run most of my front soundstage. When I bought it I didn't realize that there's no way to actually bypass the built in crossovers in the 450 (the 2 ch amps have a bypass switch). Has anyone gone in and bypassed them? I'm going to be using a DSP, likely an audiocontrol unit with 24db/oct crossovers so I'd rather bypass them completely, only other option is to turn the highpass frequency way down. 

I know, art series is better, blahblahblah, I have a couple art series amps but not enough to build a whole system on and don't want to buy more at this time. It's not a show car but i want them all to match. At this time, the money would be better spent on a badass dsp.

Does the pc650 have the same problem?


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

I love these amps, but they do have limitations. I wish they would have left the processing out of them. Oh well. The 650 would not be good for front stage, as the 5/6 channels are subwoofer/low pass only and don't have dedicated rca inputs.


----------



## boostedbuick (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow I've bid on a couple 650s on ebay and didnt know that about the lowpass only. 

I'm gonna open it up and figure out how to jump the crossovers.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

It can be done (by passing all crossovers features) but you would have to know exactly how the circuits work in order to perform such a task.... schematics will help.


----------

